# What brand balls do you use?



## dahabi (Mar 29, 2006)

what type of balls do you prefer? i usually use some Maxfli's. theyre my favorite.


----------



## Callaway (Mar 29, 2006)

proV1's are my favourite, a great golfing ball for all round gold, a little expensive but they are the best golf ball in my opinion. Alot of my friends use maxfli dahabi.


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

i dont really have a favourite, i just go with the cheapest.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 3, 2006)

Darren said:


> i dont really have a favourite, i just go with the cheapest.


Me too! But I'm new....is there really a difference? I have Titleists, but they were a Christmas gift. The pro shop at the course where I take my lessons has all different kinds, but I've always purchased the cheap ones. In fact, I purchased used ones toward the end of the season that were fished out of the ponds. Is that bad? 

Jennifer


----------



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

I go with whatever is the cheapest too. Mostly those lost golf balls the kids find and try to make a quick dollar off of. Who knows they are probably finding all my sliced balls that I never wanted to chase.


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

*Golf Ball Brand*

What is ever on the shelf, or the cheapest? The color don't matter. They all hit the same to me. It's the part on finding them after you hit them.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

I think the importance of balls is a bit overrated. They won't back a bad putt go in, or a weak drive go further. It all comes down to how good you are, so getting the cheapest is the way I go


----------



## Bryan (Mar 22, 2006)

I've been using the BlackMAX almost religiously. I'm able to afford them (great deals off of eBay). I posted a review of them in the equipment reviews under golf balls.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I've use some new ball Dmax i forget the brand top filte i think and then i've also used, used balls off ebay seems much of a muchness no real differences for me


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I played PRO V's most of the summer. Or NXT Tours, which I had some I had bought late last year. 
Now that the tempature is starting to drop I will be playing Wilson 50's


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Golfbum said:


> I played PRO V's most of the summer. Or NXT Tours, which I had some I had bought late last year.
> Now that the tempature is starting to drop I will be playing Wilson 50's


How does the temp effect the balls why do you change from one season to the next?


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 22, 2007)

I use either Titleist ProV1X or Bridgestone B-330 S when I'm playing for scores or match play against firends. For practice rounds I use NXT Extremes, Bridgestone E6's, Nike Ignites and Callaway Warbirds. I've previously used Nike ONe-Black but I felt they didn't give me the greenside playabillity (spin) that the Titleist or Bridgestones....could be all in my head though.


----------



## Rich Kingstone (Oct 30, 2007)

Only been playing for a few months and tbh started off with some cheapie Dunlops. Didn't really matter as they mostly went in the trees 

I'm a little better now and can definately say changing to some Calloway balls has made a big difference. They just seem to go further than when I get a Dunlop out the bag.... 

What makes a good ball?


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

I played Pro V's for a while....dropped 'em for *Maxfli Tour Fire's* in a heart beat ....much better ball IMO. 

My fiance' plays the *Lady Precept III*


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Surtees, I think the reason Golf Bum changes his balls is because high distance balls with a 90 compression, get like brick when the temperatures drop. He's probably going down to an 80 or 70 compression ball so he can play well into November or December, he's a Canuck, he straps on his motorized snow shoes and plays till he cant find his balls in the snow drifts :laugh: .


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Surtees said:


> How does the temp effect the balls why do you change from one season to the next?


As the temperature drops higher compression balls feel harder coming off the club face. I used to play Dunlop Loco's when it was cold, they were great. I still use them, but I have tried the Wilson 50 which is a 50 compression ball. It is BUTTER when it is cold. I am talking about temperatures anywhere from 0-10 Celsius. Like this morning when I teed off shortly after 8 AM the temperature was 3 C. The Wilson 50 felt fine coming off the club face of the driver, irons and putter.

Cold weather really has a big effect on the distance the ball flies. When you play in cold air the ball just does not fly as far. Yardages decrease with all clubs, so it is important to recognize that and pull the right club. If I normally hit a 7 iron I usually drop down to a 6 iron when it is cold.

No, I do not play golf in the snow. And no, there is no snow here in Ontario Canada yet  But the forecast is calling for some this week. Hopefully this cold spell passes and the weekend warms up so I can get in another round or two then.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

GB Have you ever used the Wilson 50 in warm weather, and if so how is a ball with that low compression for distance? Hows much yardage does it lose when its cold? You think you got a 95+ swing speed, how would it play for a high 80's? The club here (N.B.) has started scrambles every weekend, and am looking for a good cold weather ball, had been using the Noodle Soft, but its supposedly a distance ball. Any suggestions?


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

Rich Kingstone said:


> Only been playing for a few months and tbh started off with some cheapie Dunlops. Didn't really matter as they mostly went in the trees


Dunlops are a decent ball actually. A really decent club as well.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 22, 2007)

Of the cheapo's (value) balls I have tried and like;

Wilson's
Top-Flite
Callaway Warbirds
Nike Mojos
Pinnacle


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

ActionJackson said:


> Of the cheapo's (value) balls I have tried and like;
> 
> Wilson's
> Top-Flite
> ...


MOst of the Top Flite balls are pretty good. What's Pinnacle's most expensive dozen?? Anybody know??


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> GB Have you ever used the Wilson 50 in warm weather, and if so how is a ball with that low compression for distance? Hows much yardage does it lose when its cold? You think you got a 95+ swing speed, how would it play for a high 80's? The club here (N.B.) has started scrambles every weekend, and am looking for a good cold weather ball, had been using the Noodle Soft, but its supposedly a distance ball. Any suggestions?


I did play the Wilson 50 in the summer and it flew just fine. Not much difference between it and the other higher compression balls. You have to remember, with a slower swing speed a low compression ball will compress better on the club face. This is turn gives you more distance.
That is why players with swing speeds under 100 MPH should not be playing PRO Vx balls. (I know, no one on this forum has a swing speed under 100 MPH, other than myself)
As for distance lost in cold weather, that depends on what you call cold. In 2-5 C temperatures I figure the loss is one club. So if you hit 7 iron from 150 then you might want to hit 6 iron when it is cold. Or 5 iron. Remember this too, you are bundled up with more layers of clothing so your swing could be restricted some what. This slows down the club head speed, which leads to a loss of distance.
People who do not play golf in cold weather really can not related to the issues of playing in weather like that. It is fun playing golf in late November/early December. Dress properly and you can play all winter as long as there is no snow on the ground.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 22, 2007)

Platinum_Shafts said:


> MOst of the Top Flite balls are pretty good. What's Pinnacle's most expensive dozen?? Anybody know??


They just came out with the "Exception" line which is about 25-30 for a dozen. Another good "value" ball is the Bridgestone "E" line, the E-6 and the E-5 which are anywhere from 20-25 a dozen depending on where you go.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks GB, and I got a 92 mph swing, that is if someones scares me just as I swing. Already finding a difference in the distances, but didn't take into account the Parka and the long johns slowing me down :laugh: . Played my last round last year on the 17th of December, could have got out Xmas day, but the wife would have killed me, then mother nature brought on the white stuff. Theres a bunch around here that actually have a scramble on the first big snow storm, I think they lose a lot of balls, but the Crown Royal anit-freeze makes it a little more palatable. Gonna see my local ball broker and see if he's got some Wilson 50's. Thanks again...

Del


----------



## tkessel (Dec 28, 2006)

Golfbum said:


> Cold weather really has a big effect on the distance the ball flies. When you play in cold air the ball just does not fly as far. Yardages decrease with all clubs, so it is important to recognize that and pull the right club. If I normally hit a 7 iron I usually drop down to a 6 iron when it is cold.
> 
> No, I do not play golf in the snow. And no, there is no snow here in Ontario Canada yet  But the forecast is calling for some this week. Hopefully this cold spell passes and the weekend warms up so I can get in another round or two then.


I have a senior citizen friend who plays until the wind chill gets below 27 deg. F. He says all he carries is a 5 iron. When the ground is frozen, even if the ball doesn't fly far, it will really roll, and he claims he can hit his 5 iron about 300 yards, with the roll. I'll never be out there with him to verify this!


----------



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

I prefer, in order of what I've played with lately.

MaxFli Noodle Long and Soft
Titleist HVC Tour
Titleist Tour Prestige
Taylor Made Black
MaxFli Noodle Ice
Intech Limbo

On one of my good driving days I played 4 different balls on the last hole.

They landed within 10 yards of each other left to right. It was awesome to walk up to them and see the consistency. The furthest ball was about 5 yards further and it was the one ball I hated playing with - the Callaway Warbird - felt like a rock.

The rest were Titleist HVC Tour and the MaxFli Noodle Long and Soft and Limbo. I went with feel as the former balls felt softer.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

tkessel said:


> I have a senior citizen friend who plays until the wind chill gets below 27 deg. F. He says all he carries is a 5 iron. When the ground is frozen, even if the ball doesn't fly far, it will really roll, and he claims he can hit his 5 iron about 300 yards, with the roll. I'll never be out there with him to verify this!


I think your buddy might be pulling your leg:laugh: Trust me, I have played when it was damn cold and there is no way I am hitting a 5 iron 300 yards. Even if the ground is frozen, the ball will bounce all over the place due to bumps in the turf.
Plus I played with 3 seniors this afternoon and I can guarantee you not one of them would be hitting a 5 iron 300 even if it was on pavement


----------



## tkessel (Dec 28, 2006)

GlennM said:


> I prefer, in order of what I've played with lately.
> 
> MaxFli Noodle Long and Soft
> Titleist HVC Tour
> ...


I just bought some "Longest Noodle" at a discount store: 15 for $20. They also carried the other Noodles. Have you tried the "Longest?" 

I'm sure I have a slow swing, and don't even carry a driver, so I'm looking for low compression. The "Longest Noodle" says, on the box, that the ball "finds the fairway." Amazing: when I hit it into the *adjacent* fairway, *I* couldn't find the *ball*! :laugh:


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Another grave dug thread, I have tried alot of balls and none seem to compare to the nike line(for me atleast)
I like their feel and response the best.IMHO


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been play srixon balls at the moment trying different types. so far I like them they seem to play well with enough spin when i hit a good wedge.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I have heard alot of good things about them and may have to give it a shot! So many balls so little time to hit them.


----------



## PutzAlot (Jun 28, 2009)

*Make up my mind*

I alternate between Callaway HX tour and Pinnacle exception. Seems like I go lower with the exceptions.:laugh:


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

What do you look for in a ball? For me it isn't distance as much as it is feel and control. I am still working on control though. I really like it when a stroke feels perfect. C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

feel is a big part for me I once had these ball cant remember what they were it was a while back when I hit them it felt like hitting a brick needless to say i didnt play with them for to long.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

That is exactly how most balls feel to me like a brick or a rock, I have only begun to try different balls and the ones I do try are usually second hand. I have been buying three packs just to get a feel for different ones. In time I hope to find a satisfactory ball. Not a perfect one just satisfactory. C/C


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Between Titleist NXT Tour, Taylormade Red or Bridgestone E5's, I don't really see or feel much difference. I'll grab whatever is in my bag as long as it's new and clean.

If I was totally out of balls, I'd probably buy the Titleist NXT's.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> feel is a big part for me I once had these ball cant remember what they were it was a while back when I hit them it felt like hitting a brick needless to say i didnt play with them for to long.


I agree with you Luke, I'm using the Wilson Hypertech they are right for the pocket book and I have better distance.
I suggest staying away from the reloads they loose distance the longer they were exposed to the elements of a water hazard. I've warned a mod about his cheapness with balls. he sneaks on to the courses at night searching for balls in the water. one of these days he's going to get mugged by a platapus.:rofl:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

aaahhh Bobs back i see how was the trip? I almost actually need to buy some new balls some most be time for a trip down to the driveing range once it closes!!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> aaahhh Bobs back i see how was the trip? I almost actually need to buy some new balls some most be time for a trip down to the driveing range once it closes!!


It was a long two weeks, but it was worth the misery of the hot sticky weather. found out foreign affairs is a cut throat operation amoung countries. I even had lunch at the UAE embassy, talked with the European union, and saw all the momuments in Washington DC. hard to get a tee time there.


----------



## Banhouse (Jun 22, 2009)

I use the cheapest ones haha. I would use Pro V 1's if i could afford them, but i usually buy whatever is on sale.


----------

